# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Сибирь-Матушка!

## Наталья-42

Нас тоже много!

----------


## olnika

Я из Белово, к вам можно присоединиться?!!!

----------


## Zажигалка

Привет всем сибирякам!  :Smile3: Я из Красноярского края! :br:  :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Катарина 17

Я с Нижневартовского района -Новоаганск с вами

----------


## Катарина 17

У нас в Сибири самые красивые женщины и быстрые мужчины . И всё от сильных морозов

----------


## Lusi75

Доброго здравия всем СИБИРЯКАМ ! Я живу в Алтайском крае- Ключевской район, это юго-западная Сибирь, рада видеть всем земляков и землячек!!!!!

----------


## Совмари

доброго вам! кажется,подобная тема есть,забегайте,если что. во всяком случае,она задумывалась,как разговор сибиряков
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?129598

я,кстати,тоже из кузбасса

----------


## Dju

Да нет, Машенька. Та тема задумывалась как встреча в Новосибирске. Мне кажется это разные вещи. После того, как мне там грубо ответили, мне не захотелось ни ехать, ни заходить на неё! Сибирь большая и свет клином на Новосибе не сошелся!  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Dju

Иркутск - Восточная Сибирь, Прибайкалье. Именно в нашей области, в нескольких км от Иркутска, есть станция "Половина", которая и названа в честь того, что находится на равном расстоянии от Москвы и Владика по ТранСибу.  :Blush2:  Так что, можно сказать, что мы посерединке!

----------


## Alenajazz

> У нас в Сибири самые красивые женщины и быстрые мужчины .


 :Grin: 
И это не меняется, даже если переезжаешь в другой регион! 
Всем привет. Южанка (всего 7 лет), но родилась и жила в Сибири.  Если есть кто из Усть-Илимска (родина), Братска (место учёбы и работы), Иркутска (место учёбы) - отзовитесь!

----------


## Alenajazz

> "Половина"


Это же Черемховский район???? У меня оттуда однокурсница!

----------


## Dju

Землячка!  :Smile3: 
Алена, говорят, что сибирякам на юге тяжело одаптироваться. Я люблю лето, море, но ненавижу жару. :Tu:  И загараю только в тени.  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> говорят, что сибирякам на юге тяжело одаптироваться.


Врут!  :Nono: Специально говорят, чтобы на юг не переезжали!  :Grin: Здесь климат влажный, море, дует морской ветер, много зелени и жара так не ощущается, как в Сибири. Сегодня - плюс 10, снега ещё нет. Кстати, Юля, у моей дочки днюха как и у тебя - 19 мая.

----------


## Alenajazz

> И загараю только в тени.


Местные (которые коренные) в большинстве своём не загорают . Загорай себе в тени - кто не даёт (ставь шезлонг под "грибок")

----------


## Dju

> Кстати, Юля, у моей дочки днюха как и у тебя - 19 мая.


Ого!  :Tender:  Хорошая девочка, я уверена!  :Taunt:  Сколько ей и как зовут мою соседку по Днюхе? 
Если верить, что нас объединяет зодиак, то тогда не принимай возражения дочери, как желание спорить или действовать на зло. Да, мы телочки, и часто упираемся, но мы вступаем в спор, чтобы нам доказали, что нужно принять именно это решение. Мы спорим и упираемся, когда нам не достаточно информации. Но, если вы уж не доказали - простите, упремся рогом, вряд ли сдвините!  :Taunt:  Постарайся не командовать и давать распоряжения, а говорить, что ты бы хотела, чтобы она сделала вот так-то, потому что будет то-то.... или хорошо воспринимается просьба: "Мне будет приятно, если ты сделаешь!" , " Ты такая умница, никто лучше тебя не делает то-то", "мне так нужна твоя помощь...". Телочки расшибуться в лепешечку, чтобы не разочаровать. Но осторожнее, грубую лесть мы не любим. Нужно говорить правду....Просто чуть-чуть преукрашенную.
Ну, это так! Отступление! А вдруг пригодится.

----------


## Alenajazz

> А вдруг пригодится.


Спасибо! Но она уже живёт отдельно, в Ростове, у жениха. И в этом году заканчивает Университет по специальности "информационная безопасность"
 Зовут Валерия. Надо отдать должное Тельцам - все вы очень талантливы и щедро одарены природой. И поёте, и танцуете, и рисуете, и с мозгами дружите. Я с дочкой  могу посоветоваться по любому поводу. Она гораздо умнее и талантливее меня. А про меня говорит: "Алёна...(тяжкий вздох) Пять лет..."

----------


## Alenajazz

А вообще - в этой теме можно беседовать по разным вопросам или она создана для встречи форумчан (а то я что-то растрынделась... :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2: )

----------


## Совмари

> Да нет, Машенька. Та тема задумывалась как встреча в Новосибирске. Мне кажется это разные вещи.


не..не так она задумывалась. изначально,во всяком случае. там просто перекликались. ну да ладно. погода не радует. дорога встала

----------


## Александрия

А я тож живу в Сибири)))в городе Канске, Красноярского края. Город маленький меньше 100 тыс. населения, но зато без пробок и все рядом!!! :Ok:

----------


## mar-shall

Сибирским сибирякам привет! Привет из Кузбасса, из г. Юрги! У нас тоже нет 100 тыс. населения. В чем то плюс, но вот в плане работы и её оплаты здесь минус. В соседнем Кемерово раза в 2 больше оплата...Но! Как говорится, хорошо там, где нас нет!

----------


## свадьба

Вау,Юрга! Вот и конкуренты)))))))))))))))))))))))) :Yahoo:

----------


## mar-shall

:Yahoo: Привет конкурентам! :Yahoo: 
Как с работой?

----------


## Наталья-42

> Как с работой?


Да кстати, как с работой? Удалось поработать в НГ? Лично у нас было 3 заказа по 15тыс (ведущая и DG) компании от 20 до 40 чел. И мы довольны, потомучто в Кемерово конкуренция высокая. А вот сегодня каколедовали - 3 чел., час работы - 10 тыс. Быков Миша (артист Драмтеатра) позвал поучаствовать в празднике. На крылье встречали гостей. Поняли, что продешевили... 
Как сказала одна девочка на этом форуме: "мы стоим столько, сколько нам плптят" Свадьба у нас - 12, юбилей - 8-10. А у вас?

----------


## королева

здравствуйте земляки! а я с Алтайского края. Тальменский район.

----------


## Julia78

Привет всем сибирякам!    Я живу в Новосибирской области.  Рада увидеть в форуме земляков.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Привет всем сибирякам!


И тебе привет землячка-соседка!!!

----------


## Олеся Демахина

Всем морозоустойчивым огромный привет! Принимайте в свои ряды!

----------


## Dju

Как было радостно постоять на перроне вокзалов и маленьких станций, когда осознаешь: здесь живет то-то..., а тут привет тому-то. Ведь передвигаясь на Тамадею, мне пришлось проехать мимо каждого из вас. :Yes4:  :Smile3:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> мне пришлось проехать мимо каждого из вас.


Ну следующей раз свяжимся и может даже встретимся!!!

----------


## Dju

А в Омске мой милый, выскочил на привокзальную площадь, схватил таксиста и заставил того лететь до ближайшего магазина с компьютерами. Колонки нужны были!  :Taunt:  Таксист в шоке! Опоздали на 1 минуту, закрыли. Вернулись ни с чем. Пришлось ехать дальше, прислушиваясь к фильмам на ноуте.

----------


## clip

> Врут! Специально говорят, чтобы на юг не переезжали! Здесь климат влажный, море, дует морской ветер, много зелени и жара так не ощущается, как в Сибири. Сегодня - плюс 10, снега ещё нет. Кстати, Юля, у моей дочки днюха как и у тебя - 19 мая.


 Привет,Девочки)))
Первое:
Кто сказал,что кому-то,где-то тяжело адаптироваться?
второе:
Кто врёт?,эт кому в голову взбрело то такое?
что на Юге северянам плохо?
то.то по трассе в основном едут на черноморское побережье на машинах,НА МАШИНАХ в основном северное направление по М4!!!
разве это от плохой аклиматизации?
а потом сгорают как цыганский шашлык на побережье??
всё это злые языки чешут -))
Рыба где глубже,человек где лучше,да и в общем каждому фрукту - своё место)))
как говорят  мудрые предгорья Тянь-Шаня:
Родина человека - где он чувствует себя комфортно!!!
мне очень приятно,что у моих друзей,причём хороших с Новосибирской губернии,есть хорошие земляки!!!

----------


## Долька

Добрый день, Сибирь-Матушка! :Girl Blum2: 
Живу в Красноярском крае, г. Лесосибирск! Городок мааааленький, :Meeting:  но такой слаааавненький! :Ok:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> по трассе в основном едут на черноморское побережье на машинах,НА МАШИНАХ в основном северное направление по М4!!!
> разве это от плохой аклиматизации


Прав,да это мы едем!!!Точно!!!Жару любим и море и горы и вообще как японцы любим у каждого забавного холмика сфоткаться,мы Сибиряки народ особый,нам везде хорошо,особенно там где лето!!Но возвращаемся всё равно в морозы :Jopa: ...Есть такое слово-РОДИНА!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> г. Лесосибирск!


Есть у вас хороший танцевальный коллектив "Чудеса", обожаю его!!!!!

----------


## Долька

Да, есть! Коллектив отличный! Ребята молодцы! :Ok:

----------


## Алимарданова Марина

Всем привет! Рада присоединиться к Вам - Марина - КРАСНЯРСК!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Марина - КРАСНЯРСК!


Проходи,раздевайся... :Grin: Маринка-Малинка!!!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Доброе утро всем!!  я поймала эту чуднсную раннюю птичку из Омска!!!!! Все привет из Донецка... Утро доброе , но холодное -11 и ветер , а в доме тепло ,уютно и много госей форумчан..    Всем хорошего дня.... С уважением Людмила ..Донецк...



> Проходи,раздевайся...Маринка-Малинка!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> я поймала эту чуднсную раннюю птичку из Омска!!!


Люда,у нас уже 2-й час дня!!!А встала я сегодня в 11 часу,успела позавтракать,обзвонить клиентов,а потом уже в нэт нырнула!!
СТРАНА,ДОБРОЕ  УТРО!!!(несмотря не на что!)

----------


## новожидова яна

СИБИРЯКИ ПРИНЕМАЙТЕ В СВОЙ ДРУЖНЫЙ КОЛ-В,Я РОДОМ ИЗ НОВОСИБИРКА ЖИВУ В МИНУСИНСКЕ

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ИЗ НОВОСИБИРКА ЖИВУ В МИНУСИНСКЕ


Привет соседка!!!Выставляй фото и вливайся!!!

----------


## Лёлик 76

Всем привет! Я с Алтая. Рад встрече с земляками на просторах форума!

----------


## sos-veta

*Привет всем из солнечной Бурятии!!! Убеждена, что главным богатством Сибири являются ее жители: розовощекие, улыбчивые, трудолюбивые, гостеприимные, чуточку наивные -ДОБРЯКИ!!!*

----------


## Dju

*sos-veta*, откуда из Бурятии? У-У?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> главным богатством Сибири являются ее жители: розовощекие, улыбчивые, трудолюбивые, гостеприимные, чуточку наивные -ДОБРЯКИ!!!


Щёки-нарумяним,с улыбкой,всё  :Ok: пашем дай Бог каждому!Хлебосольные,насчёт наивности...вот что с этим делать?Ладно,доброта,она всё побеждает!!!
Привет,
*sos-veta*, звать то тебя как?

----------


## duetSeNat

а наш коллектив из красноярска! работаем втроем Ксюша (чаще всего я на форуме и бываю и Наталья с Сергеем- дуэт СеНат). Выросли из вокального коллектива

----------


## Dju

Красноярск активно подтягивается! Жаль только отчитавшись, опять уходят в подполье. А-у! Где вы все?

----------


## Александрия

Очень хочется видеть красноярцев на форуме!!!Земляки все же!!!

----------


## ОльгаЛюбивая

Добрый день! Алтайский край, г. Рубцовск принимаете?                    veseloe_detstvo@mail.ru

----------


## Dju

> принимаете?


А то!!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## ulius

Юль, нас  из Иркутска всего двое ?  Остальные   где ?  :Smile3:

----------


## Dju

> Юль, нас из Иркутска всего двое ? Остальные где ?


Трое. Еще Нюся. Весь цвет! :Taunt:  Кто тебе еще нужен?  :Derisive:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Остальные   где ?


рядом мы... на севере Иркусткой области.. в 2-х часах лета... в Иркутске частые гости

----------


## Margonk-777

Всем привет!!!А я из Новокузнецка!!!!Что-то больше здесь никого не встретила из родного города!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

И вам,здрасте!!!Я так понимаю...многие не заходили,просто вот и всё!Знаю,людей кто почему то стисняются,что из Сибири.Лично я горжусь,тем,что родилась и живу в самом красивом месте.

----------


## Татка Натка

> Лично я горжусь,тем,что родилась и живу в самом красивом месте.


А уж как я горжусь! Особенно когда в столицы выезжаешь, говоришь - СИБИРЯЧКА! Эффект поразительный. Ой, Здравствуйте, Я - ОМИЧКА! Давайте дружить!

----------


## Елена Дианова

Наташ, привет! Я тоже из Омска. Общению с земляками очень рада))).

----------


## Наталья-42

Неужели все Кемеровчане подпольщики-геологоги?

----------


## энн

Всем здравствуйте!!! Я - из Читы!!! Думала, нас таких побольше будет...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Ой, Здравствуйте, Я - ОМИЧКА!





> Я тоже из Омска


Привет землячки!!!Уряяя!В нашем полку прибыло!!!



> Неужели все Кемеровчане подпольщики-геологоги?





> Я - из Читы!!!


Здравствуйте девочки!Маленькие города,большие проблеммы...захотят,рассекретятся.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Я - из Читы!!


по-моему Чита не такой и маленький город... Землякам привет!

----------


## Milahca

Привет землякам и соседям  я из Саянска. Обожаю свадьбы  поэтому и переросло это увлечение в хобби...   Работаю в Доме детского творчества с детишками , а в выходные от молодежи заряжаюсь..

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> я из Саянска


мы были в прошлом году там в гостях у наших друзей..4 часа от Иркутска на машине ехать... город новый, много наших туда переехало

----------


## Milahca

Да точно  всего 4 часа и у нас в городе... Небольшой и уютный... Он мне очень нравиться весной.. Когда багульник цветёт... Только вот проблема, как и в многих маленьких городах... Перспективы то нет...

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Перспективы то нет...


Алена, перспектива есть везде..даже там, где кажется что ее нет совсем... У нас в городе (я из Киренска, города на севере Иркутской области) еще меньшее количество населения, чем в Саянске...  куча повторок.. Но мы двигаемся вперед.. Единственны в городе занимаемся тематикой, готовим новые проекты... вообщем, стараемся не отчаиваться и не бросать тамадейскую практику...Чего и тебе желаем :-)

----------


## Milahca

Я не о праздниках.... Я о городе... Обидно просто... Молодой, а молодежи то почти и нет... бабушки в основном

----------


## syaonka

Приветик всем!Томичку примите в свои ряды? :Smile3: Вернее ,родилась в Томске,но вот уже 12 лет живу в Северске Томской области.Может кто ещё из наших подтянется!

----------


## Milahca

Всех принимают и всем рады....  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 04:  :Laie 48:

----------


## angela1122

Приветствую всех из Красноярска!!! Могу я к вам присоединиться?

----------


## Радость моя

Всем многая лета!!!! Я из центра Томской области села Инкино!!!!! Замечательный форум!!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Могу я к вам присоединиться?


зачем спрашивать,если ты уже здесь?Анжела а ты с права или с лева?



> Всем многая лета!


Спасибо,заходи,в верх,*Давайте познакомимся

Прежде чем зайти в остальные разделы - приглашаем познакомиться и влиться в наш интернациональный Дом Творчества*. писала?

----------


## angela1122

> Анжела а ты с права или с лева?


Я в беленьком, а рядом моя сестренка и по совместительству мой музыкальный оформитель

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я в беленьком


приятно познакомиться :Yes4:

----------


## angela1122

> приятно познакомиться


ВЗАИМНО :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Саблегубик

Я тоже из Сибири  :Tender:  Вот только из Белово встретила тут одного человека, и то давно-давно отписывался :(  Воть принимайте в компанию  :Blush2:

----------


## Северяночка

Всем привет из Норильска!!!  Это самый север Сибири. А родом я из Омска, т.е. как ни крути - Сибирячка:)) Норильчан что-то не встретила...

----------


## sofa2008

привет,живу 13 лет под Барнаулом,почти сибирячка...

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

Привет из Новосибирска! Принимайте в компанию Сибиряков!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Воть принимайте в компанию





> привет из Норильска!!! Это самый север Сибири. А родом я из Омска,





> почти сибирячка...





> Привет из Новосибирска!


Ух ты! Нас прибыло! Привет землякам!!!

----------


## Zajigalochka

Всем привет из солнечной Бурятии! А также от Батюшки Байкала!

----------


## Елена В.

Здравствуйте. Привет из Змеиногорска. Через месяц буду посылать приветы из Томска.

----------


## nat-doll

> Привет из Новосибирска! Принимайте в компанию Сибиряков!


Здравствуйте, примите и меня  в ряды  СИБИРЯКОВ. Я тоже из Новосибирска.

----------


## mar-shall

Всем пришедшим Здравствуйте! Сибирь продолжает набирать обороты! Причем во всех смыслах этого выражения! :)

----------


## Т@нюш@

> Здравствуйте, примите и меня в ряды СИБИРЯКОВ. Я тоже из Новосибирска.





> Привет из Новосибирска! Принимайте в компанию Сибиряков!


О! И я из Новосибирска! Я тоже хочу в компанию Сибиряков!

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

Всем привет, томичка (из Томска) присоединяется к вам!! Ах какая радость!! (для меня))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Zajigalochka*, Галина,да?Байкал,Бурятия
*Елена В.*, Змеиногорск,уже Томичка?
*nat-doll*, Наталья,да?Новосиб
*mar-shall*, Олег,походу единственный Сибиряк :Grin: Юрга это севернее,да?
*Т@нюш@*, Тёзка из Новосиба
*Ksenia Masterpr*, Томск
ГОРЯЧИЙ ПРИВЕТ  ЗЕМЛЯКАМ-СИБИРЯКАМ и СИБИРЯЧКАМ!!!

----------


## mar-shall

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, 
Юрга это Кемеровская область,  между Новосибирском, Томском и Кемерово.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Юрга это Кемеровская область, между Новосибирском, Томском


Поняла,спасибо  :Yes4:

----------


## VYAL

Н О В О С И Б И Р С К  :Tender:

----------


## свадьба

*ТАТЬЯНА55*

Да нет, Олег не один Юргинец...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Да нет, Олег не один Юргинец...


Привет Люба,а я утверждала совсем другое



> походу единственный Сибиряк


МУЖЧИНАаааааа!!!
*VYAL*, привет соседка!

----------


## Юозовна

Здравствуйте, сибиряки и сибирячки! Я тоже отсюда, из города, у которого официально три названия: Усть-Кут, Осетрово, Лена. Особый привет соседке Вик_тори_я из Киренска. Если из дома не самолетом, то мимо нашего города сложновато проскочить незаметно,особенно летом по реке, так что милости просим, будем рады встрече!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Здравствуйте, сибиряки и сибирячки!


ух ты!!!!!!!!!!! рада землякам!! в нашем полку представителей севера Иркутской области прибыло! 




> у которого официально три названия: Усть-Кут, Осетрово, Лена.


да-да... город Усть-кут, порт Осетрово, станция "Лена".. ездили - знаем.. У нас родня и друзья в Усть-Куте живут, поэтому частенько там бываем...  :Yes4: 




> Особый привет соседке Вик_тори_я из Киренска


За соседский привет отдельное спасибо! В реальной жизни я Виктория Косыгина (кстати, в Киренске Косыгиных мало, а в Усть-куте, как оказалось, очень распространенная фамилия... Приезжайте к нам в Киренск

----------


## Юозовна

> Приезжайте к нам в Киренск


Виктория, спасибо за приглашение от меня, и от имени всех (можно?) форумчан тоже!

----------


## бражка

Ангарск - как много в этом слове для сердца моего ......не помню уже там чего :) Всем приветики!!!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Юозовна*, *бражка*, 
Девчёнки и вам ПРИВЕТ!!! :Yahoo:  вы у нас прям обе с Иркутской области,а что имена не написали?

----------


## Наталья-42

всем привет!!! Ребята, кто бывает в Кемерово?

----------


## Саблегубик

> Ребята, кто бывает в Кемерово?


Я бываю... :Aga:

----------


## Анастасия-фейерверк

Здравствуйте! А Я из Новосибирска)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> А Я из Новосибирска


Привет соседка!Проходи,устраивайся и фото своё покажи,пожалуйста! :Grin:

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

> Здравствуйте! А Я из Новосибирска)


Привет, землячка))) В нашем полку Сибиряков прибыло!!!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Анастасия-фейерверк*, ну вот,совсем другое дело! Молодец,Анастасия,4 сообщения,а ты уже научилась выставлять фотографию :Yahoo:

----------


## Анастасия-фейерверк

> *Анастасия-фейерверк*, ну вот,совсем другое дело! Молодец,Анастасия,4 сообщения,а ты уже научилась выставлять фотографию


Я быстро всему учусь))

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Уважаемые коллеги!
В рамках 5 международного слета работников праздничной индустрии в г. Новосибирске
25 марта с 11.00 до 16.00 пройдет высадка нашего десанта!

Приглашаем всех желающих г. Новосибирска и близлежащих городов.

В ходе 5 часового мастеркласса своими фишками делится не один человек, а сразу 5 разносторонних ведущих!!!
Стоимость мастеркласса 3500 руб. Заявки и оплата принимаются до 22 марта. 
Коллеги, работаем без перерыва на обед! Кофе-брейк предоставляется! 

Что РЕКОМЕНДУЕМ взять с собой: жесткий диск ( флеш- карту для получения методических материалов и музыки) ….и хорошее настроение!
По окончании семинара выдаются именные сертификаты!
Информация по дислокации мастер-класса в личке( вконтакте) http://vk.com/sibiriada_praznik 
или по тел:

8-913-944-0732 Юлия Весна , 8-913-926-7104 Елена Лебедева

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

странно... почему то считала что отписывалась давным-давно в этой теме)) но вот не нашла ни одного сообщения своего( 
рада знакомству и дружбе с Сибиряками и не только)) с уважением Весна)))

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Наконец -то, готова карта сбербанка, поэтому читаем и запоминаем новые реквизиты.

Выездной Десант Ведущих в Уфе 24 апреля 2013 г.!!!

Место проведение семинара: г.Уфа, пр.Октября 33, ДК "УЗЭМИК" ("РТИ"), остановка транспорта "Универмаг Уфа"

Время проведения с 12-00 до 18-00 (время уфимское).

Оплату в размере 4 000 рублей высылайте на сбербанковскую карту № 4276 8060 5359 0070 Пожалуйста, сразу после отправления денежного перевода, отправьте СМС сообщение с указанием Ваших Ф.И.О. ,и город на номер телефона 8 989-958-22-13.

Вопрос трансфера и ночлега для иногородних семинаристов будет решен в обязательном порядке чуть позже, ближе к дате семинара. Комплексный обед будет возможно приобрести в кафе ДК "УЗЭМИК".

Пожалуйста, по всем интересующим вопросам обращайтесь в личку!!! Не стесняйтесь!))

----------


## Лепочка

Всем привет, наконец-то рада, что есть с Сибири, особенно с Белово. Я из Полысаево, а есть кто-нибудь с Ленинска-Кузнецкого?

----------


## Лепочка

Рада, что есть земляки я из Полысаево.

----------


## тютюня

Здраствуйте все! меня зовут Татьяна . Я из Омской области. Буду рада если будем общаться :Tender:

----------


## Саблегубик

> особенно с Белово


Ух, прям близко- близко с нами  :Meeting:  Рада знакомству!

----------


## тютюня

Наташа у меня скайпа нет к сожалению, т.к. связь плохая.если можешь пришли на почтовый ящик буду благодарна :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Здраствуйте все! меня зовут Татьяна . Я из Омской области. Буду рада если будем общаться


Привет тёзка и землячка! Рада видеть!!!заходи в личку,обменяемся телефонами,попьём кофйку,познакомимся :Grin:

----------


## Aleshinka

Всем доброго времени суток!! Принимайте в свои ряды Кемерово.  Меня зовут Ксения - буду очень рада общению с коллегами.

----------


## Олечка Александровна

Здравствуйте!Разрешите, влиться к вам! Мой город-Барнаул!!!
Уже с некоторыми личностей с форума видела на яву, и очень счастлива от этого общения! Привет Новосибирску, и ведущим с ВДВ!

С уважением, Ольга

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

Привет, Ольга))) Рада, что познакомилась с тобой в Новосибирске! Приезжай почаще. В следующем году жду тебя на встрече с ВДВ :Yahoo:

----------


## Елена Ильина

Всем Сибирякам привет! Я из Красноярска! Давайте ближе знакомиться. У кого есть скайп, добавляйтесь. Там общаться и помогать друг другу будем!

----------


## катунь

Талантливые, яркие, креативные...я новичок из республики Алтай можно с вами?)))) подскажите, пожалуйста, как на форуме вступать в активный диалог?

----------


## орбит

Привет всем!!!! Я хоть и живу в Бресте (Беларусь), но все мои живут в Бийске (Алтайский край). Можно я чуток с вами?))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Ксения,Ольги и Елена.Катунь???наверное Катя :Grin: 



> Кемерово. Меня зовут Ксения





> Мой город-Барнаул!!!





> Я из Красноярска!





> из республики Алтай можно с вами?





> Я хоть и живу в Бресте (Беларусь), но все мои живут в Бийске (Алтайский край). Можно я чуток с вами?


Правильно сказано:"Россия,Сибирью прирастать будет!"Есть много мест круче Сибири,НО только настоящие Сибиряки способны любить и скучаеть на море по Родине :Meeting:

----------


## Праздник в Томске

Всем привет! Меня зовут Ольга, живу и творю в любимом городе, под названием  Томск!   :Tender:

----------


## Титова Наталья

Здравствовать и процветать желаю всем СИБИРЯКАМ. А я из г. Новокузнецк

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Меня зовут Ольга,


Рада знакомству,интересный у тебя Ольга ник :Grin: 



> я из г. Новокузнецк


Да,велика Сибирь-Матушка!Наташа выставляй своё фото :Aga:

----------


## VanDerMade

> ... Я хоть и живу в Бресте (Беларусь), но все мои живут в Бийске (Алтайский край)...


Однако, землячки мы с Вами, Ольга! :Grin: 
Я бийчанка, но сейчас живу и работаю за городом - поднимаю сельскую культуру.

----------


## Менгечаур

:Laie 22: Здравствуйте! принимайте и меня в свои ряды,я из г.НОВОСИБИРСКА!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> я из г.НОВОСИБИРСКА!


Привет землячка! А звать то тебя как???

----------


## игрулька

> (я из Киренска, города на севере Иркутской области) еще меньшее количество населения, чем в Саянске... куча повторок.. Но мы двигаемся вперед.. Единственны в городе занимаемся тематикой, готовим новые проекты...


Виктория, я поражаюсь как вы в Киренске,(городок ещё меньше чем наш) успеваете готовить каждый раз новое и всё интересное,не  нафталиновое.   У нас гости "качуют" с пятницы  на пятницы.  Надо каждый раз дополнять. А голова, стала меньше работать. Маленький сынуля больше времени требует.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Игрулька, привет землячка! Из какого ты города? 




> городок ещё меньше чем наш


5 000 населения в городе, 12 000 населения в районе  :Tu: 




> У нас гости "качуют" с пятницы на пятницы


К сожалению, повторные и глубоко повторные гости - это главная беда для ведущих из  маленьких городов... 




> успеваете готовить каждый раз новое


Стараемся изо всех сил... Веду базу данных гостей, отслеживаю кто и у кого на каком празднике был, чтобы не повторяться... Регулярно езжу на встречи ведущих, учусь... Сама многое пишу и сочиняю. Постоянно обновляю реквизит... Тяжело, порой  очень тяжело... Но пока марку и планку держим..Не знаю, на сколько такого темпа придумывания нового нам хватит, но стараемся...

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Игрулька, привет землячка! Из какого ты города?


Нашла в профиле... Ирина, усть-кутская моя коллега, привет еще раз! Слышала о вас и вашей работе! Буду рада реальному знакомству с земляками  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## игрулька

> Нашла в профиле... Ирина, усть-кутская моя коллега, привет еще раз! Слышала о вас и вашей работе! Буду рада реальному знакомству с земляками


только  приготовилась отвечать,  что с Усть-Кута...численность населения .... уже ответ пришёл) У меня  давно была мечта съездить на встречи ведущих. Сейчас думаю она воплотится в реальность. 
Я о Вашей работе,даже в поезде с попутчиками разговаривали,они не живут в Киренске, были в гостях. Тоже буду рада знакомству,если будете в нашем городе сообщите, встретимся)

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Планирую быть в Усть-Куте проездом в 20-х числах  марта... Предлагаю встретиться, познакомиться, пообщаться :-)

----------


## игрулька

С удовольствием)))

----------


## Юозовна

> Планирую быть в Усть-Куте проездом в 20-х числах марта...


Меня не было на форуме 2 дня, уже успели договориться  :Derisive:  Вика, возьмите меня познакомиться тоже...

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Вика, возьмите меня познакомиться тоже...


Ленусь, незнакомка ты наша, ты-то с кем знакомиться собралась???? со мной чель или с Ириной??? :))) Готовьте поляну, в марте  будем :-***

----------


## игрулька

> Готовьте поляну, в марте  будем :-***


Вика, я посмотрела на твой плотный график в марте. Когда ты всё успеваешь?!   К поляне уже подготовка идёт полным ходом))))

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> посмотрела на твой плотный график в марте.


Неее, работа будет только до 22 марта... А с 22 марта стоят дни отъезда в славный город Новосибирск с проездом через Усть-Кут...   :Tender: 




> К поляне уже подготовка идёт полным ходом))))


 :Blink:  Вы это!!! Вы меня поляной не пугайте!!! Приедем на машине, будем с тяжелой дороги, очевидно без причесок и макияжуууу...

----------


## игрулька

> Приедем на машине, будем с тяжелой дороги,


Да...дороги у нас точно тяжёлые... А потом, главное в поезд сесть))) Мы ещё ближе к марту обговорим. Смотря сколько по времени ты будешь в нашем городе :Grin:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> А потом, главное в поезд сесть)))


точно! а то как забуду зачем ехала  :Taunt:

----------


## Жар-птица

:Ok: Привет всем, всем СИБИРЯКАМ! Я теперь тоже Сибирячка!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Привет всем, всем СИБИРЯКАМ! Я теперь тоже Сибирячка!


Здорово! Сибирью приростать, Россия Матушка будет!! Добро пожалуйста и выставляй личико :Derisive:

----------


## Людонька и Коленька

> Приветик всем!Томичку примите в свои ряды?Вернее ,родилась в Томске,но вот уже 12 лет живу в Северске Томской области.Может кто ещё из наших подтянется!



Привет всем! 
Север Томской области! Каргасок! Рада землячкам - томичкам! Да и всем  сибирякам привет с севера Томской области!!!

----------


## Ольга Бирюсинка

Дорогие тамадушечки! Я из города Бирюсинска. Новичок. Предлагаю дружбу ,помогу советами. Опыта правда маловато.  :Yes4:

----------


## Ольга Бирюсинка

Привет красноярскому краю! У нас в Красноярске сын живет. А мы рядом . Всего-то 6 часов езды от нашего Бирюсинска!!!

----------

ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА (29.01.2016)

----------


## Виктооория

Всем привет!!! < Я родилась в Сибири...> - душа поет.:-)  Я живу в г. Барнаул. Новичок на форуме, готова дружить и общаться!

----------


## Сиренко

Всем сибирякам огромный привет я из г. Прокопьевска Кемеровской области буду рада общаться

----------

